# Sehr grosse Motte



## matzeed7 (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe in meinem Garten eine riesen grosse Motte gefunden. Kann mir einer weiterhelfen, was das für eine Tier ist.

Noch als Info zum Massstab dieses Bildes. Das Holzstück ist 1,8cm dick...


----------



## Christine (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sehr grosse Motte*

Hallo Matze,

ich denke mal, Du hast da einen Ligusterschwärmer...


----------



## Jürgen-V (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sehr grosse Motte*

hi
du bist auch ein lustschwärmer christine. 
das ist eindeutig ein tarnkappenflieger aus der usa. 

(sorry, mir ist es heute stink langweilig auf der arbeit)


----------



## Frettchenfreund (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sehr grosse Motte*

Hallo Eschen

Ich bin der Meineung Du hast recht!


@ Jürgen




			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> (sorry, mir ist es heute stink langweilig auf der arbeit)




Wenn dir stink Langweilig ist, dann komm doch einfach zu mir, ich habe genug Arbeit für Dich!  1


----------



## Christine (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sehr grosse Motte*

Lieber Jürgen, 

es heißt nicht "Lust-__ Schwärmer" sondern "Liguster-Schwärmer". Aber ich will Dir das noch mal verzeihen. Im Übrigen hätte ich da was für Dich https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=179191#post179191

Liebe Grüße
Elschen


----------



## matzeed7 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sehr grosse Motte*

ein riesenvieh

http://www.schmetterling-raupe.de/frbild/fremd178.jpg


----------

